# Rental deal through agents not registered with RERA



## udaykim (Jul 10, 2012)

Dear all

While I understand that it is safer to go with agents who are registered with RERA for rental agreements, is it illegal if the deal is done through an agent who is not registered with RERA ?

The question is 

Is it legally incorrect to find the house for rent through an agent who is not registered with RERA so far as the tenancy agreement with the owner is correct and endorsed by DEWA ?

Thanks 
Uday


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Only use RERA registered agents. Knowingly using non-RERA agents would place you in the top 1% of really stupid people in Dubai.


----------



## udaykim (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi


Well, I do not know yet if he is registered or not really. He has shown the registration number but it is not sure whether that is genuine or not. I am going to find it out tomorrow when RERA office opens. but just wondering if the agent is not RERA registered but house and owner are genuine..

Also, the title deed would have 9 digit DEWA number on it.. so would that suffice to check is DEWA office against that number if the owner is actually correct or not.

Regards,
Uday


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can check on RERA website if the agent is registered.


----------

